

Ask HN: A potential employer said he will get back to me, how long do I wait? - jhen095

I'm in this position at the moment.<p>I have contacted a potential employer, a cool little startup I would love to help out, by sending through a cover letter and my CV. The founder got back to me and said he was a little busy and would get back to me when he has a chance to read through my specs.<p>I'm now in the process of tossing up how long I wait before sending a polite reminder. It has been over a week now, is this too short a time to push him to get back to me? It's fine if he is busy and still hasn't gotten time to appraise me, but what do I say as a gentle reminder without seeming too pushy or needy?
======
zachallaun
Similar discussion going on over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919700>

~~~
jhen095
I agree. This discussion prompted my question.

I just read your comment there and I take it you think a week or two before
following up with them is a good length of time?

~~~
zachallaun
Just keep in mind something that another pointed out: startups are chaotic.
You may have to wait a bit longer from them. My suggestion of 1-2 weeks is
largely assuming a traditional work environment and HR department.

That doesn't mean you cannot contact them after 2 weeks, but do not expect an
answer.

